# Diablo 2 entsockeln



## Bremgor (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben Leut. Ich stell hier jetz mal ganz bewusst eine Frage zu Diablo 2. UNd zwar geht es sich um folgendes:

Ich habe jetzt eine grüne gesockelte Waffe. Ich möchte die jedoch jetzt entsockeln und einen Runenwort einsetzen. Ist das möglich? Ist es überhaupt möglich ein Runenwort in ein Setitem zu setzen? Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar!


----------



## Dunao (11. Dezember 2009)

Nein, du kanst Setitems nicht mit nem Runenwort sockeln.
Und entsockeln kannst du nur mit dem Cube, allerdings hab ich vergessen wie, dabei gehen allerdings alle Runen/Gems verloren.


----------



## Bremgor (12. Dezember 2009)

Ok, danke!

Aber noch eine Frage: Kann man den Unique Items mit Runenwörtern versehen?


----------



## Nupmek (13. Dezember 2009)

Auch nicht, es muss sich dabei um "nackte" Items ohne stats handeln ( lang nicht gespielt, aber ich glaube grau und/oder weiss waren diese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Jiwari (13. Dezember 2009)

Nupmek schrieb:


> Auch nicht, es muss sich dabei um "nackte" Items ohne stats handeln ( lang nicht gespielt, aber ich glaube grau und/oder weiss waren diese
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eso es!

Ja so ist es, nur graue oder weiße Gegenstände können mit einem Runenwort versehen werden.

Allgemein kann man Items mit folgendem Rezept entsockeln:
1 Hel-Rune + Schriftrolle des Stadtportals + gesockelter Gegenstand


Weitere nützliche Rezepte findest du hier:
http://diablo3.ingame.de/tips/horadrim.php


----------

